# Whos starting skaven?



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

whenever a new army is released people flock to them like hell.
As i have said numerous times i like ym sense of individuality.

So who here is starting skaven?Because of the new release?Second of all why?

recently ive been posting less and less so this might be my last post ever:biggrin:.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm tempted.

I've been wanting to get into Warhammer for some time now but a few things have held me back. 

Daemons dominance and the joke of a tournament scene. 

I reckon Skaven are a good option for me though, they were my favourite army years ago when I first started to play fantasy.

Also man sized rats are cool as fuck.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always wanted to do a Skaven army but unfortunately even cool new rules and models aren't enough to motivate me to paint them so it will be another project on hold for me I'm afraid.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll be trying.

I looked into Skaven a while back and decided to start to put an army together, based predominately around Clan Skyre, so with the new Army book, I'll be encouraged to extend and enhance.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

For me, the first thing I had to decide was to get a second army in 40K or start one in fantasy? The only ones I like in 40K other than CSM are the Daemons (surprise, surprise!), but they suck hard IMHO over there, and after a few bad ideas (Imperial Fists, Traitor Guard) I turned towards WHFB.

Among the races and factions of the fantasy setting I don't really know too many too well, but having read Skavenslayer and loved Pinky and the Brain back then on Cartoon Network, the Skaven are a default win to me. The fact that they get a new army book in November is only going to make things the happier, so I'll know how it feels to play with a new army book (because by the time CSM get a new Codex there'll be a new BRB ). So to me its more of a lucky coincidence than opportunism, though I certainly do not deny that there is some. :grin:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I decided to start Skaven during the summer because I wanted to play an army that was the opposite of CSM (ie. HORDE), and Skaven fit the bill beautifully. I bought the current Battalion and some boxes of Clan Rats, looking forward to the new stuff coming our way. The Screaming Bell/Plague Censer thing looks awesome, and though I was not a fan of the old doomwheel, GW did not disappoint on the new one.

For me, as for Korothis, a happy coincidence that Skaven are getting updated. I had pretty much decided to go with them when I found out, and the update didn't really affect my decision.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm starting Skaven because of Thanquol and Boneripper. And it should be fun.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I seriously considered it and came up with some easy kitbashed Jezzail ideas but after scouring these forums and many others and realised the sheer amount of people planning to start Skaven I just thought, No.

I like my armies with some originality, basically an army very few people collect, thats why I went for DoC, and before you go '' OMG Noob! '', I _didn`t_ go for them for a cheesey reason, its just I like the models and the fluff and my army list is not exactly cheesey and if it is then, fu- it, I dont plan on playing any tourny`s:laugh:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

O know the "Many users" theory. I plan to bring one of my other armies AND my Skavenblight army, so as to not have to play "race on race" games. Until the Skaven lose popularity, and then they may ocme out.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i am based around queek


----------

